# My new Boer buckling is here!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

In Feb I visited a goat farm where they had 2 newborn boer bucklings. As newborns I thought I will be choosing the other buck. Now, at 3.5 months old, this buck is the better looking of the two. He's as big as the 9 month old does I have and I'm guessing weighs 90-100 lbs. He's a commercial buck and does have less than perfect teats but I'm looking for size and quick growth in meat kids so hope he'll give me that. I will consider keeping doelings out of him only if I have more barn space next year. He seems to be very even-tempered, semi-friendly, and he's not afraid of the other goats, so that's great! I welcome your feedback on his conformation etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking young man! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

WoWiE!! :shocked: What a looker her is! I adore his color and shape. He would make an excellent addition to any herd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good, but, he is missing his horns.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks good, but, he is missing his horns.


Pam, I think he is a commercial buck  He may not be shown, just kept as a herdsire.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks good, but, he is missing his horns.


I like him that way! Yes, he was disbudded. They disbud all their kids just because they prefer them that way at the farm where I got him. I had pygmy goats with horns, then got sheep without horns and really liked that, so now with my new boer herd I've decided to have only goats without horns as well. Thanks, everyone, for your comments!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, no problem, LOL, it is OK if you like him that way, nothing wrong with your preference.


----------

